# Pineapple to help conception?



## molly1 (Feb 14, 2014)

I have been told that eating Pineapple for 5 consecutive days, starting on the day of IUI helps conception as pineapple contains bromelain which helps implantation.

Anybody had any success with this or is it just an old wives tale?


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Molly,

I personally think this is an old wives tale. I have heard contradicting information on pineapple so when on treatment, I stay well clear. It is supposed to help with implantation however it can also cause your uterus to contract. I have heard that its fresh pineapple to eat whilst others say from concentrate, then some say you should eat the pineapple close to the core whilst others say eat the flesh.

I love pineapple and eat it everyday so I will find it quite difficult not to eat it whilst stimming/2ww. But with all the different info going about, I would rather steer clear.

xxx


----------



## Flutter74 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi ladies. 

i ate pineapple during my treatment. unsure if this helped also i ate brazil nuts which supposed to be good for womb lining and implantation 

i personally think a good healthy diet is the best advice 

i avoided caffeine. alcohol. white bread whitw rice n white pasta. ate lots of fruit n veg. plenty of water and no soft drinks 

hope this helped! 

F xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'd steer clear as have heard its a womb stimulant for labour, not what you want after transfer


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

It's drinking pineapple juice you want to thicken lining for implantation also Brazil nuts and vit b6 and b12

I drank a 250ml glass of pineapple juice and ate about 8 Brazil nuts daily on the 2ww and before transfer, before transfer I also took 50mg b6 and b12 tho I didn't take the Vits on the 2ww


----------

